# Digital TV



## rickdi (Jun 13, 2009)

I assume that many people here were ready for the swap.  Do you know of anyone who wasn't?  I really don't understand why the government delayed it in the first place.  I know their excuse, but it was silly to me.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 13, 2009)

I knew they were supposed to end analog broadcasts back in February, and then I hear that deadline was postponed for 3 or 4 months or so, but I never heard why.  Being in Canada, none of that affected us up here.

Why did they hold off on the switch?  Or, at least, what was their stated reasons for postponing it?


----------



## dakuda (Jun 13, 2009)

They wanted to give people more time to get the converter boxes, from what I heard.  The FCC still had 300,000 calls when they switched it over this weekend.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 14, 2009)

dakuda said:


> The FCC still had 300,000 calls when they switched it over this weekend.



I guess that's 300,000 people that figured the whole thing was just an April Fool's joke.


----------



## northeastguy78 (Jun 16, 2009)

There were a lot of people complainging.... but I don't think it's April fools joke...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2009)

The truly sad thing is these 300,000 are still entitled to vote in presidential elections....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The truly sad thing is these 300,000 are still entitled to vote in presidential elections....



Count on Jerry Springer, Max Headroom and Tinky Winky the Teletubby to have some support in the 2012 presidential race.


----------

